

Innovative touchscreen interfaces [video] - gnosis
http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=23507405

======
gnosis
Details can be seen in Michael Knuepfel's thesis video:

[http://itp.nyu.edu/thesis/spring2011_archives/Extending%20th...](http://itp.nyu.edu/thesis/spring2011_archives/Extending%20the%20Touchscreen_Michael%20Knuepfel_0_Large.mp4)

and the corresponding slides:

[http://itp.nyu.edu/thesis/spring2011_archives/Extending%20th...](http://itp.nyu.edu/thesis/spring2011_archives/Extending%20the%20Touchscreen_Michael%20Knuepfel_2_Large.mp4)

